# Picture-in-Picture - Technically Possible?



## evstok (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm sure I'm missing something obvious here but this first weekend of college football brought the idea to mind...

Is there any way that the multiple tuners present in the Roamio models could be utilized to permit viewing multiple channels simultaneously on the same screen? Obviously it would have to be supported by the software, but would the hardware permit this?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I believe the Broadcom chip they're using only supports decoding of 2 streams simultaneously, so PIP is possible but not some sort of grid with all the tuners. However I doubt TiVo will ever do that. PIP has been technically possible on every TiVo that's had 2 or more tuners and yet they've never added it. If you really want to watch two games you can just record one and watch the other, or set two of the tuners to each game and then cycle back and forth using the live TV button during the commercials. Simultaneously displaying two channels at once is a technology invented back before you could just pause and switch to the other channel. 

If you really want PIP you could use an iPad and watch the other game via the built in Stream. Or you could get a Mini and just connect it to another port on your TV and use your TVs built in PIP function.


----------

